# Currant Creek



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

What is the best way to get to Curran Creek? I've heard that the Co-op road is shorter, but if I'm pulling a trailer is it better to go the other way? I've never been there before.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont know the mileage, but if you go past strawberry and soldier creek and go up the currant creek road its not a terrible road. 13 miles to the dam but then you gotta drive all around the lake to get to the campgrounds...
hope this helps!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the co op way would take longer pulling a trailer. Ive done it on a wheeler and i'd rather be on 40 longer.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am not real good with the road names. I just go the way I go. If I remember right the co-op way is coming out of Heber. The way past Soldier Creek is where you turn left by the little cafe if you are going east and 13 miles sounds right. I think it's called Chicken Creek you turn left just past the Strawberry Visitor Center follow that up to Low Pass Rd and turn right then follow that to the lake and campgrounds. We have pulled trailers and driven motorhomes in on that road.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it. Hopefully I'll remember my camera this time and have some pics to document the trip with.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I am not real good with the road names. I just go the way I go. If I remember right the co-op way is coming out of Heber.


That is center street. I go up center street. It 30 mils of dirt road. If you go up center street you go right up and over the top and meet up with co op creek and then turn left towards the lake. The road ant bad at all. There will be some wash boarded areas other then that pretty someth ride.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was up at Current Creek last Saturday and I can tell you this, it is 19 miles of dirt road to the campground. The road is a bit rough right now in places because crews are tearing out old pipe along the road. If you drive slow you will be fine pulling a trailer, just keep in mind it is a bit washboarded in places and easy to end up sideways if you are going to fast. There are no big rocks or anything like that to hurt your truck or trailer but just go slow and you will be fine.


----------

